# Mounting air plants- copper wire?



## crazkt (Oct 30, 2011)

I have some air plants that I want to mount to the background of my viv. I don't want to glue them in place because I want to be able to remove them to fertilize them without it harming my frogs (I have fire belly toads). Unless there is a fertilizer that works well on air plants and will not harm my frogs, what's the best way to mount them- and still be able to move them around easily?

My set up will be about 40% water, and 60% land.
I plan to have other plants planted into the soil at the base of my background. 
My background is great stuff sealed with silicone. I have pressed peat moss, sphagnum moss and terrarium moss into the silicone.

I was thinking copper wire "staples" pushed into the background, but I'm not sure if copper will harm anything. I don't mind them oxidizing since they'll just turn green. 

Does anyone have any experience with air plants? All ideas are welcome 

~ally


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

You don't want to use copper metal in moist environments - it will oxidize and the resulting compounds are toxic. I suggest you try something like wooden toothpicks, or if there's something you can tie on to, try plastic zip ties.


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

Copper wire works great. I have used it in probably all my viv's. Best part is that it oxidizes quickly and you cannot even tell it is not natural to the viv.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Jellyman said:


> Copper wire works great. I have used it in probably all my viv's. Best part is that it oxidizes quickly and you cannot even tell it is not natural to the viv.


yet it can be toxic


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

I used stainless steel wire in my viv.
I also used staples to pin my vines and staples are usually made out of galvanized metal so it doesn't corrode


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Metals that have been galvanized do release toxic ions such as zinc.... The rate of loss of the galvanization depends on the content of lead in the coating... (and lead is toxic as well). In lab studies that utilize galvanized tanks with amphibians, it is recommended that the tanks be sealed with a epoxy paint to prevent leaching of metal ions into the water. 

Ed


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

Is flora wire ok to use? It's aluminum wire wrapped in plastic


----------



## crazkt (Oct 30, 2011)

Great! Thanks! I will try the toothpick trick- maybe with plastic toothpicks so they won't rot. Thanks again!


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Ed said:


> Metals that have been galvanized do release toxic ions such as zinc.... The rate of loss of the galvanization depends on the content of lead in the coating... (and lead is toxic as well). In lab studies that utilize galvanized tanks with amphibians, it is recommended that the tanks be sealed with a epoxy paint to prevent leaching of metal ions into the water.
> 
> Ed


meh but I'd say not enough to hurt tho right?
plus I don't have a water feature or any standing water.
there is literally not even this much metal showing _ maybe not even that much.
but I pull them when the vines grab ahold of the background


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

I use floral wire to mount my broms and secure my vines and everything to my backgrounds. It works great


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Copper is extremely toxic to aquatic invertebrates. That's why copper compounds are used to treat freshwater fish with parasites. And, that's why it isn't used in saltwater reef tanks (unless you want to kill all the corals, sponges, anemones, etc. You add just enough to kill the parasites and not quite enough to kill the fish.

I agree with the others who advise against copper. In even a damp environment (no water features), if it doesn't harm the frogs, it might prevent the growth of microfauna.


----------

